# How many would you grow on 2 3x3 trays?



## Inspector420 (Oct 22, 2006)

I was curious how many plants you guys would recommend putting on 2 3x3 ebb and flow tables. I was going to try to do about 20, 10 per side. What do you guys think?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

How long are you planning on vegging them. If you do SOG you can do more than that.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to grow as many as I can like anyone else. I dont plan on vegging long I want my plants to stay short and compact, Im using 2 600 watt hps lights.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

I plan on vegging as long as height will still allow flower, as Rockydog said, you sound like you are going to use the Sea of Green method.

Your plan sounds good, almost 1 sq foot for plant?  I wouldn't do more than 20, but I am not a SOG guy.  Someone is probably going to want to know the depth of the trays and whether or not the plants will be in pots, or trays full of medium to give you a more SOG approximate figure.

Also, very important, post the strain you intend to grow.

Good Luck!


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

K-2, Ice, AK-48, Northern Light, and Blueberry

I will be using 5" net baskets with a 4x4x2.5 rockwool cube on top.

And the method im using ... welll ummm I havent a clue. Alot of plants I hope lol my system is the American Hydroponics 2 tray system, they are about 6" deep or so.. This is my first time so everything I know is what you guys teach me.

18 plants would be 1 square foot each about. Should I or could I cram more in there? Would it make a difference? Id love to get a jungle going on my firsat grow 

Thanks


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

Check out this thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6371

119 plants in less than 70 sq ft, I think.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is that the right thread? looks like a few plants... Let me know


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5789

Freakin baked, sorry.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like he has 117 in 5x8 or 40 sq foot area.  I would say try and find some little square pots that size and see how many you can fit in the trays, would be really nice if they all fit flush to block light to your tray.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

Inspector420 said:
			
		

> I was curious how many plants you guys would recommend putting on 2 3x3 ebb and flow tables. I was going to try to do about 20, 10 per side. What do you guys think?


If your trays are standard ebb and flow, you need to fill the entire tray with Hydroton or a mix of river rock and hydroton. You don't need net pots unless your plants are already in them with roots coming thru the netting. Grow your plants in either peat pellets or rockwool and then just plant the cubes into the hydroton at a level that the cubes are in the water when the water is at it's highest in the tray. The tray is your growing chamber. You don't need any other type of containers.

One plant per/square foot is max for a strait up grow. What size is the area that the plants will be filling. Is it only as large as the trays, or is the area larger? With LST, you can fill a 12' by 12' room from those two trays. The size of the trays doesn't mean anything. The area that you can cover with light is what you need to base the number of plants on.

How much area do you have lights for? How big is this room?


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

I will use drip method for propagation using 4x4x2.5 rockwool. I planned on putting a partition wall (poly) directly around the flower area. Look at the link for more info on my setup. I wanted to use mesh baskets, 5" I really dont want to waste hydroton by filling the whole tray up with media. Sounds like ill be growing 18 plants then... ?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6676


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

Inspector420 said:
			
		

> I will use drip method for propagation using 4x4x2.5 rockwool. I wanted to use mesh baskets, 5" I really dont want to waste hydroton by filling the whole tray up with media. Sounds like ill be growing 18 plants then... ?


 
Man, you've got me confused as to what you're doing. You first said you were using an ebb and flow system, "I was curious how many plants you guys would recommend putting on 2 3x3 ebb and flow tables."

Now you've said "I will use drip method for propagation using 4x4x2.5 rockwool."

If you use both at once, you'll drown your plants or at least be wasting your time with the drip.

The "Fill and Drain" method, that is also known as an "Ebb and Flow" method, is one type of hydroponic growing.

The "Drip" method is a totally different type of hydroponic growing.

If you want the best, biggest, healthiest, best yielding, strongest thc plants, you should choose the Ebb and Flow method over the drip method. The pure science behind the two methods proves this outcome conclusively. Ebb and Flow can only be outdone by aeroponic hydroponic growing. Aeroponic growing is a pain in the putuie. Even in a lab environment, aeroponic growing has catastrophic failures. Ebb and Flow hardly ever fails.

If you're doing drip, I can tell you that as a beginner, you'll have a bunch of problems. You'll harvest at best, about one third what your ebb and flow would have provided with almost no problems.

As for "wasting" Hydroton by filling the trays, it wouldn't be a waste for either method of growing. The root mass needs plenty of area to grow without any light at all. If your tray isn't filled, the roots have a natural light barrier they won't grow into hardly at all.

Let us all know which method you're actually going to use, and then we can all help you in a much more efficient manner.

Good luck man!!!


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

The video ive seen before called "I grow Chronic" is the methods I will be using if your familier with that.

Ebb & flow is for veg and flower, the first food they get will be via drip method in my 2x4 table, white like in the pics. Dripping the small guys will be a problem you think?

As for filling the whole tray with hydroton or mesh baskets..... Now I understand you dont want the roots to recieve any light. Cant I just cover the roots or base of the table with plastic? Ive seen this done in some pics I thought?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 23, 2006)

Mind if I chime in. I have this video. Excellent video I might add.
He used two methods.
For veg. and propagation (cloning) he used a drip system using Gen Hydro Flora series.
For Flower he used an ebb-n-flo system. He did fill the entire tray up with hydroton. 
The Drip system is a totally different method.
There are several forms of Hydro.
1. Wic system. This is the most basic of them all. Medium in a tray of nutrients and the "wicks" pull the water from the roots to the medium. No pumps or anything.

2. DWC. Deep Water Culture. Basically a bucket of nutrients a net pot with a medium (typically hydroton). and an air stone to oxygenate the nutrient.

Below are the ones I just know the basics. 

3. NFT. Nutrient Film Technique. Not really sure on this one. I know a lot of veggy farmers use this one.

4. Ebb-n-Flo AKA Flood and Drain. Basically pumping nutrients through a medium for a certain amount of time and drains back into the resevoir.

6. Drip system. Basically pumps the nutirents into a tube and drips constantly onto the medium.

6. Aeroponics. Basically heads misting roots that air suspended in air. Super fast growth rate.


Before choosing a set-up and following that video like gospel. He did leave a lot out on his set-up.

I would read through this link. Its the #1 hydroponic magazine. Its very useful.

http://www.growingedge.com/


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

"I grow Chronic"

Yeah one of the things that were not mentioned was drip time he used..


Should I use another method insted of drip for the little plants? 

I wish I could just start growing 

Thanks for the link I will read the whole site now http://www.growingedge.com/


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2006)

From what I have seen People buy the drip system. Everything already set up. 
If you already have a Flood-n-Drain system. I'd just run with that. It will work fine with both veg and flower. That way you have only one set-up to deal with and tweak.
From what I have seen most hydro growers pick one system and only use that system. Makes it less complicated.
So I'd stick with what you have and forget the drip altogether.
I will be dead honest. Stoney Bud has a lot of knowledge with the f-n-d system. I would take what he says regarding that system as truth. He's worked out the bugs on his and knows what works and doesn't. what is a potential failure and whats not. I know he's flooded his room at least once working things out.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well for now I will germinate 40 seeds and get this thing going Ive been a good noob and have listened and been patient.


Stoney bud give me the knowledge brotha


Ill start a grow journal the next few days....


----------

